
Show HN: Real-time face stabilization app - egocentric
Initial reddit post: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;redd.it&#x2F;6x8ajd" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;redd.it&#x2F;6x8ajd</a><p>Follow-up post: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;redd.it&#x2F;6yyh0d" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;redd.it&#x2F;6yyh0d</a><p>Message me if you&#x27;d like to try out the beta on TestFlight!<p>- Kosta
======
maxraz
Impressive demo!

